# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2011



## David sf (27 Fev 2011 às 11:13)

Regras deste tópico:

Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões


*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## David sf (27 Fev 2011 às 11:13)

Os próximos dias deverão ser frescos e secos, com a presença da iso 0 em quase todo o país durante muitas horas. Para Março não é mau, deverá originar vários dias com mínimas negativas no interior norte e quiçá no interior sul também.

O maior motivo de interesse vira-se agora para o Carnaval, quando o cavado instalado no Mediterrâneo se dirigirá para oeste e poderá posicionar-se a partir da próxima Sexta a sudoeste do continente.












Apesar das temperaturas a 850 hpa serem baixas, entre os 0 e os 4ºC, a bolsa fria prevista a 500 hpa é bastante fria, com temperaturas entre os -25 e os -30ºC. Associado ao fluxo de sueste, e a um CAPE e L.I. razoáveis, poderíamos ter um Carnaval convectivo:






CAPE e Teta-E no Alentejo:


----------



## stormy (27 Fev 2011 às 14:44)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2011*

David, acho que apesar da entrada da depressão em altura a hipotese de convecção depende muito do tipo de advecção que ocorrer.
Um fluxo de S nos niveis baixos é pacivel de aquecer as camadas mais proximas ao solo acentuando o gradiente, favorecendo a convecção
Tambem uma excessiva cobertura nubulosa poderá ter um efeito inverso, impedido a chegada da radiação solar ( que já se vai tornando significativa) e diminuido o aquecimento do solo..
Por ultimo...caso o ar esteja muito seco...por muito que haja dinamica vertical será dificil que se formem nuvens e portanto que chova.

Apesar disto tudo, em termos gerais é provavel a ocorrencia de aguaceiros ( talvez mais no litoral) e neve a cotas medias no proximo fim de semana....mas para termos um regime convectivo mais interessante talvez ainda sejam precisas umas semanas


----------



## stormy (28 Fev 2011 às 00:12)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2011*

Rainy, teremos quase de certeza o cenario em que uma depressão em altura de desprende do cavado na europa central/E.

Aqui o diagrama "spaghetti" que é a conjunção de algumas isolinhas da altitude geopotencial aos 500hpa:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A tendencia para que se isole uma depressão em altura bem proxima á peninsula  muito razoavel...e frio em altura em principio não faltará pois a atmosfera está bem fria ainda.
O que resta em duvida são as condições á superficie, e tambem o exato movimento da depressão.

Se ela cruzar a peninsula e entrar no Atlantico, ficando a W, poderá ser criada uma depressão secundaria á superficie forçando um fluxo quente de SW sob o continente....que aliado ao frio em altura e á diveregencia em altura tipica dos flancos E das ULL´s poderá potenciar a convecção...

Bom...deixando-me de teorias...em principio teremos alguma actividade sob forma de aguaceiros e/ou trovoadas e até neve a cotas medias agora para a altura do carnaval... quanto á intensidade...ainda falta muito tempo e há muitas condicionantes ( como já tinha referido no post anterior)


----------



## Gerofil (28 Fev 2011 às 23:14)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2011*

Amanhã já é dia 1 de Março, o que faz-me lembrar a temperatura de* três graus negativos *que registei aqui em Estremoz no dia 1 de Março de 2005 (a temperatura mínima absoluta desde 2003 em Estremoz).


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Fev 2011 às 23:18)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2011*



Gerofil disse:


> Amanhã já é dia 1 de Março, o que faz-me lembrar a temperatura de* três graus negativos *que registei aqui em Estremoz no dia 1 de Março de 2005 (a temperatura mínima absoluta desde 2003 em Estremoz).


O IM registou uns gelados -4.2ºC 
http://ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ord=REV&ndays=30&ano=2005&mes=03&day=1&hora=18&ind=08571


----------



## David sf (28 Fev 2011 às 23:22)

stormy disse:


> Rainy, teremos quase de certeza o cenario em que uma depressão em altura de desprende do cavado na europa central/E.
> 
> Aqui o diagrama "spaghetti" que é a conjunção de algumas isolinhas da altitude geopotencial aos 500hpa:
> 
> ...



Não achas a situação da próxima Sexta e Sábado bastante parecida com o 28 de Janeiro de 2007? Alguma convecção, temperaturas a 850 próximas de zero, quase -30 a 500 hpa, fluxo de este/sueste à superfície...


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2011 às 23:45)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2011*

Entre o dia 4 e o dia 8 parece-me certo uma coisa! vamos ter aguaceiros e trovoadas parece-me  a mim a beneficiar mais o centro e o sul...


----------



## stormy (1 Mar 2011 às 00:25)

David sf disse:


> Não achas a situação da próxima Sexta e Sábado bastante parecida com o 28 de Janeiro de 2007? Alguma convecção, temperaturas a 850 próximas de zero, quase -30 a 500 hpa, fluxo de este/sueste à superfície...



Com a diferença de teres uma possivel penetração de ar maritimo nos niveis baixos e de estarmos num periodo com maior intensidade solar...portanto, estou com menos esperanças quanto á queda neve a cotas baixas e mais virado para um cenario convectivo mais tipico desta fase convectiva da Primavera


----------



## David sf (1 Mar 2011 às 00:47)

stormy disse:


> Com a diferença de teres uma possivel penetração de ar maritimo nos niveis baixos e de estarmos num periodo com maior intensidade solar...portanto, estou com menos esperanças quanto á queda neve a cotas baixas e mais virado para um cenario convectivo mais tipico desta fase convectiva da Primavera



A partir de Domingo, com advecção de sul, é muito provável que seja uma situação mais primaveril, mas sexta e sábado as semelhanças são grandes. A entrada de ar húmido nesses dias só deverá ocorrer a níveis médios, graças à posição da depressão em altitude. À superfície prevê-se sempre que seja de este e sueste, pelo que não deverá entrar ar marítimo até domingo.

Não deverá repetir-se a queda de neve a cotas muito baixas, mesmo se fosse Janeiro, o que aconteceu naquele dia foi um milagre, mas acho possível termos uma cota inferior àquela mostrada nos meteogramas, provavelmente 600 a 800 m. Porque as T2m do GFS não contemplam eventuais quedas bruscas aquando dos aguaceiros mais fortes.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mar 2011 às 12:04)

*Previsão para 6ª Feira, 4 de Março de 2011:* Períodos de céu muito nublado. Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante leste, soprando moderado (20 a 35 km/h) no Algarve e nas terras altas. Aguaceiros a partir da tarde, em especial na região Sul, que serão de neve no final do dia acima dos 1400 metros.

Fonte: IM

Fim de semana com neve para a Serra da Estrela; haja Carnaval ...


----------



## stormy (1 Mar 2011 às 12:10)

Gerofil disse:


> *Previsão para 6ª Feira, 4 de Março de 2011:* Períodos de céu muito nublado. Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante leste, soprando moderado (20 a 35 km/h) no Algarve e nas terras altas. Aguaceiros a partir da tarde, em especial na região Sul, que serão de neve no final do dia acima dos 1400 metros.
> 
> Fonte: IM
> 
> Fim de semana com neve para a Serra da Estrela; haja Carnaval ...



Cotas 1400m são exageradas...eu estou á espera de cerca de 1000 a 1200m para 6f até Domingo

Terão tambem bastante neve...talvez uns 20 ou 30cm de neve fresca na torre ao longo dos proximos 10 a 15 dias, com temperaturas baixas o suficiente para inibir qualquer derretimento adicional....muito bom para o turismo da região


----------



## DRC (1 Mar 2011 às 12:21)

Acham possível a queda de neve no Sabugal (+/- 800 metros de altitude) durante o fim-de-semana prolongado do Carnaval?


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mar 2011 às 12:25)

O problema vai ser mesmo a quantidade de precipitação a norte do sistema Montejuntos-Estrela ...

A probabilidade de precipitação já será baixa nas regiões do sul e tenderá a ser menor quanto mais para norte (excepto nas áreas montanhosas, onde a probabilidade de precipitação será muito maior).


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mar 2011 às 14:29)

stormy disse:


> Cotas 1400m são exageradas...eu estou á espera de cerca de 1000 a 1200m para 6f até Domingo



A tendência será para a subida da cota com o aumento moderado da temperatura do ar a partir de Sexta-feira (rotação do vento para sueste).


----------



## stormy (1 Mar 2011 às 14:46)

Gerofil disse:


> A tendência será para a subida da cota com o aumento moderado da temperatura do ar a partir de Sexta-feira (rotação do vento para sueste).



Sim mas haverá pouca humidade na atmosfera e as isos manter-se-hão entre 0 e +2 até domingo...tambem a altura geopotencial dos 850hpa andará pelos 1450m ( a região norte e centro ficará numa area dominada pelo fluxo de E ao contrario do sul e litoral centro)...portanto deverá nevar a 1000-1200m, subindo a cota de modo mais significativo somente para o inicio da semana

A cotas superiores a 1500-1600m, no norte e centro deverá nevar durante todo o evento até dia 13....primeiro devido á cut-off e depois devido á interação desta com um cavado ao qual se associa uma frente fria  a partir de 6f...interessantemente a sinoptica é tal que parece que o norte nunca chegará a ser afectado pela massa de ar mais quente que chegará ao sul

A partir de dia 12...passada a frente fria e o cavado...poderá regressar o AA e a dorsal em altura...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Mar 2011 às 14:54)

Já vi isto com melhor cara.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Mar 2011 às 15:00)

venha de lá essa chuva


----------



## Aurélio (1 Mar 2011 às 18:06)

Neste momento olhando aos modelos agrada-me bem mais o GFS do que o ECM devido á localização da depressão em altura dada pelo GFS mais favorável do que o ECM a partir de 2ª !!
Assim sendo até Quinta teremos ceu quase limpo e sol, e depois na Sexta e Sabado aguaceiros dispersos e pouco frequentes...
Depois entre Domingo e Terça continuam os aguaceiros dispersos, mas agora devido á subida de temperatura existe mais chances de trovoadas !!
Depois de Terça ... ui uma eternidade !!

Por isso creio que teremos uma situação de muitas pipocas no radar da reflectividade !!
parece obvio que existe grande probabilidade de haver algumas frustações devido ao que disse anteriormente em que uns serão contemplados e outros não !!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Mar 2011 às 18:09)

a que te referes quando dizes uma eternidade


----------



## Aurélio (1 Mar 2011 às 18:15)

luis mestre disse:


> a que te referes quando dizes uma eternidade



Terça ainda está a uma semana e uma semana em Março é diferente de uma semana em Dezembro dado que nesta altura do ano devido ás depressões em altura os modelos comportam-se de forma diferente e até mesmo a 120 horas torna-se dificil fazer uma previsão correcta quanto mais a uma semana de distância !!
Atenção que falo mais relativamente á precipitação do que relativamente á cartas de pressão !!
Adivinhar onde há pipocas é dificil !!


----------



## Zapiao (1 Mar 2011 às 20:07)

Março marçagao, de manha inverno e de tarde verao


----------



## David sf (1 Mar 2011 às 21:41)

stormy disse:


> Sim mas haverá pouca humidade na atmosfera e as isos manter-se-hão entre 0 e +2 até domingo...tambem a altura geopotencial dos 850hpa andará pelos 1450m ( a região norte e centro ficará numa area dominada pelo fluxo de E ao contrario do sul e litoral centro)...portanto deverá nevar a 1000-1200m, subindo a cota de modo mais significativo somente para o inicio da semana
> 
> A cotas superiores a 1500-1600m, no norte e centro deverá nevar durante todo o evento até dia 13....primeiro devido á cut-off e depois devido á interação desta com um cavado ao qual se associa uma frente fria  a partir de 6f...interessantemente a sinoptica é tal que parece que o norte nunca chegará a ser afectado pela massa de ar mais quente que chegará ao sul
> 
> A partir de dia 12...passada a frente fria e o cavado...poderá regressar o AA e a dorsal em altura...



Se a previsão da cota de neve já é complicada em situações normais, nesta então ainda é pior. Hoje vendo os perfis, vê-se que há uma entrada de ar quente no sul do continente, 6ºC, a 925 hpa, durante a tarde de sexta feira. De qualquer modo a cota avançada pelo IM é extremamente alta, principalmente para as regiões do interior norte, que deverão ter -2ºC a 850 hpa, e a 925 hpa, cerca de 750 m, cerca de 2ºC. Tudo vai depender da violência ou não dos aguaceiros, que serão de origem convectiva.

Mais para a frente temos anticiclone na Europa central e no Atlântico ocidental, tudo bem posicionado para um mês chuvoso com varias incursões de norte ou noroeste.


----------



## JAlves (1 Mar 2011 às 23:10)

*Serra da Estrela - 19 e 20 de Março*

Boa Noite a todos,

Tenho marcada uma visita á Serra da Estrela (e arredores ) no fim-de-semana de 19 e 20 de Março.

Sei que, a quase três semanas de distância, as previsões são muito falíveis, mas já se poderá ter uma ideia da tendência meteorológica para essa datas, nomeadamente no que toca á presença de neve na serra e eventual (espero que não) chuva?

Obrigado desde já pela vossa ajuda e força para manterem este excelente (e útil) espaço. 

Abraços


----------



## stormy (1 Mar 2011 às 23:14)

*Re: Serra da Estrela - 19 e 20 de Março*



JAlves disse:


> Boa Noite a todos,
> 
> Tenho marcada uma visita á Serra da Estrela (e arredores ) no fim-de-semana de 19 e 20 de Março.
> 
> ...



Eu diria que não vai chover e que as temperaturas vão estar na média...mas maior precisão só daqui a uns dias


----------



## JAlves (1 Mar 2011 às 23:20)

*Re: Serra da Estrela - 19 e 20 de Março*



stormy disse:


> Eu diria que não vai chover e que as temperaturas vão estar na média...mas maior precisão só daqui a uns dias



Pelo que vou lendo das tuas análises por aqui, digo já que fico satisfeito pois costumam ser bastante fundamentadas e claras, embora contando sempre com a imprevisibilidade inerente á área de estudo.

Já li este tópico e parece-me que acumulação de neve na torre haverá certamente alguma, que deve dar pelo menos para os miúdos (e graúdos ) se entreterem, certo?

Obrigado pela ajuda, vou continuar a acompanhar.


----------



## Norther (2 Mar 2011 às 09:46)

belas temperaturas que vai ter a Zona da Torre, assim a neve vai manter-se mais tempo 

http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Serra-da-Estrela/6day/top


----------



## Aurélio (2 Mar 2011 às 13:28)

Bom dia ... bem olhando aos modelos neste momento e pelo menos até ao Domingo teremos aguaceiros geralmente fracos e dispersos, com fraco Cape/LI e assim parece que a probabilidade de chover é relativamente baixo.
Na Segunda e em especial na Terça neste momento parece que a probabilidade de chover será maior ....

A permanência nesta situação está pendente se haverá uma abertura no anticiclone a norte que absorva depois esta depressão em altura, tudo muito indefinido ainda ....

Neste momento não recomendo ao pessoal euforias sem ser as do Carnaval .. looll pois estes aguaceiros serão fracos e dispersos !!


----------



## David sf (2 Mar 2011 às 23:29)

David sf disse:


> Mais para a frente temos anticiclone na Europa central e no Atlântico ocidental, tudo bem posicionado para um mês chuvoso com varias incursões de norte ou noroeste.



Média dos ensembles do ECMWF e do GFS a longo prazo que demonstram isto mesmo:


----------



## David sf (3 Mar 2011 às 07:54)

A cota de neve já vai  nos 800/1000 m, longe dos 1400 m avançados na Terça feira:



> Previsão para 6ª Feira, 4 de Março de 2011
> 
> Períodos de céu muito nublado.
> Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante leste,
> ...



A AEMET tem cotas de neve de 600 m em Zamora, 700 m em Cáceres e 900 m em  Badajoz.


----------



## Veterano (3 Mar 2011 às 08:40)

David sf disse:


> A cota de neve já vai  nos 800/1000 m, longe dos 1400 m avançados na Terça feira:



  Será que mesmo perto do litoral se poderão registar surpresas, como em 10 de Janeiro de 2010?

  Pelos vistos, a depressão centrada no Mediterrâneo ocidental está a deslocar-se mais para oeste do que o inicialmente previsto, trazendo humidade e com esta bolsa de ar frio existente, o resto já sabem...


----------



## David sf (3 Mar 2011 às 08:52)

Veterano disse:


> Será que mesmo perto do litoral se poderão registar surpresas, como em 10 de Janeiro de 2010?
> 
> Pelos vistos, a depressão centrada no Mediterrâneo ocidental está a deslocar-se mais para oeste do que o inicialmente previsto, trazendo humidade e com esta bolsa de ar frio existente, o resto já sabem...



Se fosse Janeiro... Cotas abaixo dos 600 m vão depender da intensidade da precipitação que faça baixar a temperatura à superfície, que está prevista ser relativamente alta para que possa nevar. Mas se houver daquelas células que no verão fazem a temperatura baixar dos 35 para os 20 graus, o que eu acho pouco provável na sexta e no sábado (no Domingo já é mais provável, mas aí já não teremos temperaturas a 850 hpa suficientemente baixas), poderíamos ter algumas surpresas muito localizadas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Mar 2011 às 12:08)

A partir de amanhã, a chuva regressará ao Algarve. Olhando tanto ao GFS e ao ECM em termos de precipitação estão idênticos. O GFS coloca cerca de 88 mm em Olhão a partir de amanhã até 6ªfeira da próxima semana, o ECM coloca cerca de 80 mm. Se vier a concretizar esta precipitação, Março será um mês bastante bom em termos de precipitação por estas bandas. Já as temperaturas continuarão abaixo da média para o mês de Março durante as próximas 2 semanas.


----------



## rozzo (3 Mar 2011 às 13:56)

Concordo com o David, que se realmente amanhã ao fim do dia, ou Sábado de madrugada houverem aguaceiros moderados a fortes.. É apenas um *se*.. Podem não ocorrer, mas se sim poderiamos ter cotas mais baixas localizadamente (tipo lotaria) no interior Norte e Centro.. Quem sabe uns 400/500m. Reparem que hoje já esteve a nevar em Madrid, e a noite promete mais neve por lá. 
Realmente, olhando para as cartas do GFS a situação parece melhor que 28Jan2007.
Mas era Janeiro, e as análises desse dia não captam certamente a realidade para tal "milagre". Uma pena termos estado Janeiro e Fevereiro em "banho-maria" para agora a animação já vir um pouco tarde para grandes eventos..

Voltando à situação, mas se a convecção for fraca, dificilmente se atingirão essas cotas, e no geral, salvo excepções, apesar de conservadora, a cota do IM não me parece muito mal.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Mar 2011 às 13:59)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A partir de amanhã, a chuva regressará ao Algarve. Olhando tanto ao GFS e ao ECM em termos de precipitação estão idênticos. O GFS coloca cerca de 88 mm em Olhão a partir de amanhã até 6ªfeira da próxima semana, o ECM coloca cerca de 80 mm. Se vier a concretizar esta precipitação, Março será um mês bastante bom em termos de precipitação por estas bandas. Já as temperaturas continuarão abaixo da média para o mês de Março durante as próximas 2 semanas.



Sim vamos ver .. mas parece-me que no dia de amanhã os aguaceiros deverão abranger mais as regiões do interior e partes da região litoral. Aqui no Algarve acredito somente mais na parte da Serra Algarvia.
Depois no Sábado quando o vento mudar é que parece-me que poderá agora sim abranger toda a região sul !!


----------



## frederico (3 Mar 2011 às 14:12)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A partir de amanhã, a chuva regressará ao Algarve. Olhando tanto ao GFS e ao ECM em termos de precipitação estão idênticos. O GFS coloca cerca de 88 mm em Olhão a partir de amanhã até 6ªfeira da próxima semana, o ECM coloca cerca de 80 mm. Se vier a concretizar esta precipitação, Março será um mês bastante bom em termos de precipitação por estas bandas. Já as temperaturas continuarão abaixo da média para o mês de Março durante as próximas 2 semanas.



Será bom se olharmos para a normal 71-2000, mas praticamente normal atendendo a normais mais antigas


----------



## cova beira (3 Mar 2011 às 14:37)

começa a ficar bastante interessante a situação para hoje de madrugada até sabado de madrugada durante a noite penso que não são de descartar cotas de 500 metros temos frio acumulado e vento leste tudo vai depender da precipitação este tipo de situação é tão rara daí a dificuldade para os modelos e para nós de fazer uma avaliação correcta se fosse janeiro era um nevão garantido


----------



## Veterano (3 Mar 2011 às 14:45)

cova beira disse:


> começa a ficar bastante interessante a situação para hoje de madrugada até sabado de madrugada durante a noite penso que não são de descartar cotas de 500 metros temos frio acumulado e vento leste tudo vai depender da precipitação este tipo de situação é tão rara daí a dificuldade para os modelos e para nós de fazer uma avaliação correcta se fosse janeiro era um nevão garantido



  Sim, estas baixas pressões com movimento retrogado tem um comportamento difícil de prever, dada também a sua pouca frequência.

  Contudo, costumam proporcionar bons eventos, mesmo na época em que nos encontramos, apesar de tudo ainda é Inverno.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Mar 2011 às 17:00)

Esta run do GFS foi péssima ... esperemos que seja somente uma saida isolada mas praticamente confinou toda a precipitação ás regiões do litoral e é se ocorrer !!

De qualquer forma achei esta run um bocado contra-natura em relação aos restantes modelos !!


----------



## Aurélio (3 Mar 2011 às 19:19)

será somente impressão minha ... ou a depressão depois de estar aqui muito proxima de nós no dia de amanhã e Sábado depois afasta-se perigosamente nas ultima runs, podendo neste caso e para não variar ficar quase tudo no mar ... o GFS já o havia dito na run das 12h e agora o ECM também parece dar essa ideia !
PS: Mas o que é aquilo num novo tópico chamado "OI" cuja mensagem é ainda mais estranha 
Ainda por cima nem tem nada a ver nem com isto nem com nada de nada !!


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Mar 2011 às 21:51)

Bem, parece-me garantido que irei ver neve em Bragança!...talvez um até para uma ano!!! prometeu no início de Dezembro...mas foi uma desilusão O tal Inverno que um tal de "Joe" disse que seria o mais severo dos últimos 100 anos... pelo menos em Portugal não foi certamente!


----------



## Geiras (3 Mar 2011 às 23:09)

Sei que ainda estamos a 1 semana mas...ADORO!


----------



## PAIM2010 (3 Mar 2011 às 23:29)

O gfs está exagerando na temperatura minima para esta noite 3.0 e precipitação.


----------



## Lousano (4 Mar 2011 às 00:45)

Em Maio ou Junho não teremos este panorama a partir de hoje. Perfeito para temperaturas elevadas.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Mar 2011 às 08:39)

nesta saida uau, já nem é prima das saidas anteriores, muito menos chuva e animação, estou para ver que isto não vai dar em nada.


----------



## stormy (4 Mar 2011 às 10:24)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> nesta saida uau, já nem é prima das saidas anteriores, muito menos chuva e animação, estou para ver que isto não vai dar em nada.



Calma rapaz

Primeiro há que ver que estamos numa situação convectiva...não há frentes bem defenidas onde os modelos sabem onde o ar vai subir..é muito complexo.
Desde já a cut-off, com a ajuda da convecção vai criar uma depressão nos niveis baixos...sendo obviamente dificil saber o local onde ela se vai formar e o modo a partir do qual vai evoluir.
Tendo um sistema nos niveis baixos ai será mais facil modelar fenomenos de convergencia ou forçamento que gerem uplift e causem os aguaceiros e trovoadas ( que anteriormente estavam dependentes somente do gradiente vertical e de outros fenomenos em altura..divergencia, forçamento em altura, etc..muito menos eficientes).

Bom...a esperança está no facto desta run do GFS estar completamente "out"...como se vê no ensemble:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Como veem o GFS operacional teve uma saida muito descontextualizada do resto do ensemble...será dificil que o cenario se mantenha...há que prestar atenção ás proximas 2 saidas

O ECMWF mantem mais ou menos o cenario...teremos a cut-off a divagar aqui a W ou SW até dia 10-11, e depois esta interagirá com um cavado a NW...um cenario outra vez dificil pois depende da posição exata dos dois centros de acção e da sua intensidade.
Segundo o ECMWF talvez o cavado absorva a cut-off, lançando depois uma frente fria com alguma actividade pós-frontal.

Tenham calma...teremos dias fixes pela frente..com trovoadas a sul/litoral ( bastante boas as condições dinamicas, e a melhorar á medida que entra mais ar quente á superficie vindo de SE) e aguaceiros a norte, sob forma de neve a cotas de 800-1000m até domingo ( periodo com mais frio nos niveis medios e ainda restos de ar muito seco que vem de leste sob a PI)...sendo que as cotas deverão manter-se pelo menos abaixo dos 1500-1600m durante toda a semana até dia 13 ou 14.

Mais a longo prazo...muito dificil modelar a situação...não só devido 
a estarmos na epoca de transição como tambem devido ao facto de estarmos a meio da mudança do padrão de bloqueio que tem estado no pacifico...portanto..alguma revolução meteorologica ( a acompanhar a geração á rasca...a atmosfera tambem tem andado á rasca com tanta mudança nos ultimos 2 anos).

Posso dizer que até dia 19 ou 20 a tendencia é de temperaturas abaixo da média..mas não muito abaixo...com um padrão ondulatorio do jet ( possivel entrada de um ou dois cavados após o dia 14...intercalados por algumas formações anticiclonicas fracas...uma NAO neutra tal como a AO..

Para finais do mês talvez se dê um assentar disto tudo...o AA a preferir uma posição a W ou SW....entrada de fluxos instaveis de NW sobre ar mais morno e portanto uma epoca convectiva de primavera bastante razoavel principalmente entre finais deste mês e inicios de Maio...cena do genero


----------



## Aurélio (4 Mar 2011 às 11:07)

Ora bem comparando aquilo que disse no dia de hoje o sr. do IM na RTP com aquilo que indica os modelos ... o que foi dito parece acertado com aquilo que é dado pelos principais modelos GFS e ECM !!
Assim sendo este pode ser entendido como um dia de transição em que teremos ceu com muitas nuvens mas sendo muito pouco ameaçadoras e assim sendo a probabilidade de chover é baixa, e mesmo que chova alguma coisa é aguaceiros fracos e dispersos.
- Sábado e Domingo: nestes dias teremos periodos de ceu muito nublado com aguaceiros e uma baixa probabilidade de trovoadas; os aguaceiros serão em especial no litoral centro e toda a região sul.
- Segunda: O mais provável neste dia em que a depressão está mais afastada de nós é termos um dia apenas com periodos de ceu muito nublado e baixa probabilidade de chover;
- Terça: neste dia volta os aguaceiros e alguma trovoada novamente no sul e litoral da região centro; esta situação deverá manter-se até Quarta de manhã e sendo mais provável ao longo da costa;
- Quarta e Sexta: situação ainda muito instavel nos modelos, mas aquilo que me parece mais provável neste momento é ocorrerem os aguaceiros mas agora confinados a toda a região interior, mas é uma situação muito volátil;
- Proximo fim de semana: não arrisco fazer uma previsão tão longa do modo como estão os modelos;


----------



## Gerofil (4 Mar 2011 às 16:04)

A tarde de hoje está a ser marcada por alguma instabilidade atmosférica, sobretudo nas regiões montanhosas do interior centro e sul, devido ao deslocamento para oeste de um núcleo de ar frio em altitude e que reforça as condições de instabilidade.
Assim, esta tarde é provável a ocorrência de nebulosidade de desenvolvimento vertical nas regiões montanhosas do interior centro e sul, dando origem a aguaceiros e possíveis trovoadas, dispersas. Haverá também a possibilidade de queda de granizo.
Este núcleo de ar frio que se desloca de este para oeste sobre a Península Ibérica deverá originar a formação de um centro de baixas pressões a oeste/sudoeste da Península Ibérica, prevendo-se assim a continuação do tempo instável para as regiões do centro e sul durante o fim de semana.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Mar 2011 às 17:19)

*ACTUALIZAÇÃO*:

Uma observação às imagens de satélite *parece* que mostram já o centro da baixa pressão em formação centrada agora já na região da Serra da Estrela, pelo que predominam ventos de leste na região norte e entrada já de uma massa de ar quente procedente do Atlântico para as regiões do sul.
A *confirmarem-se estas condições*, *então as próximas horas poderão trazer neve para o interior de Portugal Continental, especialmente para as regiões do interior a norte da Serra da Estrela, nomeadamente para Trás-os-Montes*.




Gerofil disse:


> A tarde de hoje está a ser marcada por alguma instabilidade atmosférica, sobretudo nas regiões montanhosas do interior centro e sul, devido ao deslocamento para oeste de um núcleo de ar frio em altitude e que reforça as condições de instabilidade.
> Assim, esta tarde é provável a ocorrência de nebulosidade de desenvolvimento vertical nas regiões montanhosas do interior centro e sul, dando origem a aguaceiros e possíveis trovoadas, dispersas. Haverá também a possibilidade de queda de granizo.
> Este núcleo de ar frio que se desloca de este para oeste sobre a Península Ibérica deverá originar a formação de um centro de baixas pressões a oeste/sudoeste da Península Ibérica, prevendo-se assim a continuação do tempo instável para as regiões do centro e sul durante o fim de semana.


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Mar 2011 às 18:17)

Boa tarde!

Não é novidade para ninguém que estamos a ser influenciados por uma "bolsa de ar frio" que se deslocou ao longo do mediterrâneo no sentido de este-oeste....daí esta instabilidade que teremos nos próximos dias, com possibilidade de neve nas regiões do "costume"...

Passando agora à análise dos principais modelos de previsão...
O GFS na run das 12h mostra algo que não estava à espera há alguns dias, a depressão localizada a oeste/sudoeste da Península Ibérica vai-se manter mais alguns dias...em principio até Quarta-Feira...
As regiões mais contempladas com a precipitação serão as mais usuais nestas condições, centro e sul principalmente...mas o norte não deverá ficar de fora mais no final deste evento...
Mais para a frente mostra-nos o AA a assumir a sua posição bem mais perto de nós, mas não é muito claro já que uma frente bem fria de NW irá "raspar" na Península e nunca elimina completamente a depressão a sudoeste...

Já o ECMWF vê outro futuro no horizonte...esquece-se do AA e coloca a nossa costa norte e centro bem exposta às famosas entradas de NW carregadinhas de precipitação...

Aguardaremos...


----------



## Aurélio (5 Mar 2011 às 09:11)

Bom dia ... ai a minha cabeça parece que fui "atropelado", grande ressaca da noitada e 3 horas de sono somente 
Bem olhando aos modelos eu gosto 100 vezes mais do ECM porque nesta run das 00h o GFS anulou aquela entrada e o ECM continua a mostrar esta depressão a durar até Sexta Feira e depois mostra uma bela depressão a formar-se a oeste de Portugal, algo que o GFS ainda não conseguiu dislumbrar !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Mar 2011 às 12:43)

O modelo que está certinho é o Hirlam, o ECM também está certeiro em termos de precipitação até agora. Amanhã, dia de ir até ao Carnaval vamos ver se durante a tarde não temos chuva para realizarem os corsos carnavalescos depois logo chove à noite. 2ª feira será um dia com alguns aguaceiros. 3ªfeira será um dia bem chuvoso segundo o ECM e o GFS no Algarve.


----------



## trovoadas (5 Mar 2011 às 13:07)

Por aqui tem-se aguentado a manhã sem chover...pelo radar nota-se que as células tem entrado mais pelo sotavento, por equanto....vamos ver se a tarde nos reserva uma célulazita


----------



## Zapiao (5 Mar 2011 às 21:32)

É impressao minha ou a tal afamada chuva de carnaval e está a esvanecer-se?


----------



## shear_puentems (5 Mar 2011 às 21:51)

Eu escrevo em Português apesar de saber que o tradutor do google pode confundir as palavras, então eu coloquei a tradução em espanhol.Espero que este é o lugar certo, enquanto ele tenta interpretar modelos.

 Só queria compartilhar com vocês os mapas de alertas convectiva tenho vindo a fazer desde há um mês atrás (história, agora eu tenho) que inclui Portugal, tomo hoje e amanhã parece ser um dia rebelde e eu dar atenção especial à Portugal. Análise vou tentar fazer quando você pode. Eu não acho que você tem dificuldade de entender meus alertas
 Link: http://www.seguimeteo.es/alertasconvectivas/

Simplemente quería compartir con vosotros los mapas de alertas convectivas que llevo realizando desde hace un mes aproximadamente (historial por ahora no tengo) en los que incluyo a Portugal, aprovecho hoy ya que mañana parece que va a ser un día revoltoso y me centro sobretodo en portugal. Intentaré hacer análisis cuando pueda. No creo que tengáis dificultader para entender mis alertas Enlace:  http://www.seguimeteo.es/alertasconvectivas/


Saudações

PD:adjunto los 2 de los 6 mapas que actualicé hoy para que no se pierdan


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2011 às 22:02)

Zapiao disse:


> É impressao minha ou a tal afamada chuva de carnaval e está a esvanecer-se?



É impressão mesmo, o dia de Carnaval é o dia de maior instabilidade.


----------



## David sf (5 Mar 2011 às 23:16)

E atenção à semana que se inicia a 14 de Março. Grande probabilidade de forte ciclogénese, vento forte, intensas precipitações, neve a cotas médias. A entrada de ar frio em altitude a latitudes muito baixas, junto à costa ocidental portuguesa, deverá trazer muita animação. É uma situação há muito tempo modelada e que tem se vindo a aproximar e parece que se virá a concretizar. Resta saber se será mais para frio ou para chuva. 

A última run do GFS põe mais de 50 mm com isos abaixo de 0 a 850 hpa em todo o país na semana que vem.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Mar 2011 às 23:18)

miguel disse:


> É impressão mesmo, o dia de Carnaval é o dia de maior instabilidade.





Exactamente, especialmente de tarde.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Mar 2011 às 23:31)

andres disse:


> Exactamente, especialmente de tarde.



Ora cá esta o que eu também já tinha visto e não me enganei!! Isso é que faz falta para animar a malta!!!


----------



## stormy (5 Mar 2011 às 23:52)

shear_puentems disse:


> Eu escrevo em Português apesar de saber que o tradutor do google pode confundir as palavras, então eu coloquei a tradução em espanhol.Espero que este é o lugar certo, enquanto ele tenta interpretar modelos.
> 
> Só queria compartilhar com vocês os mapas de alertas convectiva tenho vindo a fazer desde há um mês atrás (história, agora eu tenho) que inclui Portugal, tomo hoje e amanhã parece ser um dia rebelde e eu dar atenção especial à Portugal. Análise vou tentar fazer quando você pode. Eu não acho que você tem dificuldade de entender meus alertas



Sê bem vindo!
Até 5f não me parece que haja condições para fenomenos muito extremos...temos boas condições para trovoadas, especialmente no S/SW/W peninsular, pois se dará a entrada de algum ar maritimo subtropical nos niveis baixos..deverão ocorrer trovoadas devido ao forte gradiente termico vertical e devido á formação de linhas de instabilidade nos niveis baixos que se associam ás condições dinamicas favoraveis em altura.

Poderão ocorrer localizadamente algumas trovoadas mais fortes, capazes de produzir algumas rajadas mais intensas e granizo, devido ao razoavel shear ( com boa componente direccional entre os 0-3km) e devido ao bastante frio em altura...mas em suma, nada de muito extremo.

Esperemos mais umas semanas...agora até Maio é quando estamos na epoca mais favoravel...e pode ser que venha algo de mais potente

( Apesar de eu achar que a partir de finais de Abril entraremos num padrão mais quente se seco...como referi nas sasonais..)


----------



## Brito (6 Mar 2011 às 16:24)

bem segundo os modelos virá uma entrada em interessante a partir do dia 13  mas pouco fiavel, com isos bem negativas em quase todo o pais...

veremos


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Mar 2011 às 19:23)

Brito disse:


> bem segundo os modelos virá uma entrada em interessante a partir do dia 13  mas pouco fiavel, com isos bem negativas em quase todo o pais...
> veremos



Exactamente...veremos.
A fiabilidade ainda é relativamente pouca. Analisando o output MeteoPT para SEIA, as iso`s baixam consideravelmente no dia 13, com cota 0 para a neve - o problema é exactamente a precipitação que poderá faltar. Ainda falta bastante tempo e por isso temos de relativizar estas análises e esperar por próximas actualizações dos modelos.
Cá para o litoral norte as iso´s poderão ser ainda mais baixas, -4ºC a 850 hPa e -30ºC a 500 hPa, mas também sem precipitação, o que inviabiliza precipitação sob a forma de neve em qualquer zona.
Certo para já é que se perspectiva tempo algo frio para o próximo fim de semana e início da semana seguinte.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mar 2011 às 21:59)

Então e agora ?

A Linha chega cá de madrugada ou amanhã de tarde ?   

Talvez de madrugada não ?


----------



## Albifriorento (7 Mar 2011 às 12:45)

Aristocrata disse:


> Exactamente...veremos.
> A fiabilidade ainda é relativamente pouca. Analisando o output MeteoPT para SEIA, as iso`s baixam consideravelmente no dia 13, com cota 0 para a neve - o problema é exactamente a precipitação que poderá faltar. Ainda falta bastante tempo e por isso temos de relativizar estas análises e esperar por próximas actualizações dos modelos.
> Cá para o litoral norte as iso´s poderão ser ainda mais baixas, -4ºC a 850 hPa e -30ºC a 500 hPa, mas também sem precipitação, o que inviabiliza precipitação sob a forma de neve em qualquer zona.
> Certo para já é que se perspectiva tempo algo frio para o próximo fim de semana e início da semana seguinte.



Bom.... Já estava todo contente com a previsão de neve a cotas de 300m . Mas parece que apenas vamos ter uma situação de inversão térmica nas primeiras horas do dia.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## David sf (8 Mar 2011 às 11:04)

Quinta feira, depois de amanhã, está previsto no Alentejo um CAPE superior a 700 e um Lifted Index inferior a -3. Para a época do ano é excepcional, são valores típicos de Setembro ou finais de Abril, e poderemos ter nesse dia, localmente, fenómenos convectivos muito intensos.

Depois, para terminar o inverno astronómico, um cenário muito idêntico ao que marcou o primeiro evento desta estação. Uma entrada de ar frio a todos os níveis a uma latitude muito a sul. Se a entrada de ar frio se der mais a oeste, perto dos Açores, como tem indicado o ECMWF, é muito provável que tenhamos uma boa ciclogénese a sudoeste do continente, eventualmente uma ciclogénese rápida. Se a entrada fria acontecer mais a leste, sobre a península, teríamos uma entrada fria bastante razoável. Em finais de Novembro ganhou a entrada fria, tendo sido o melhor evento deste inverno. Agora, em meados de Março, é mais provável a ciclogénese, que traria ventos fortes e muita precipitação. Mas não descartaria para já uma possível entrada fria.


----------



## Aurélio (8 Mar 2011 às 12:01)

David sf disse:


> Quinta feira, depois de amanhã, está previsto no Alentejo um CAPE superior a 700 e um Lifted Index inferior a -3. Para a época do ano é excepcional, são valores típicos de Setembro ou finais de Abril, e poderemos ter nesse dia, localmente, fenómenos convectivos muito intensos.
> 
> Depois, para terminar o inverno astronómico, um cenário muito idêntico ao que marcou o primeiro evento desta estação. Uma entrada de ar frio a todos os níveis a uma latitude muito a sul. Se a entrada de ar frio se der mais a oeste, perto dos Açores, como tem indicado o ECMWF, é muito provável que tenhamos uma boa ciclogénese a sudoeste do continente, eventualmente uma ciclogénese rápida. Se a entrada fria acontecer mais a leste, sobre a península, teríamos uma entrada fria bastante razoável. Em finais de Novembro ganhou a entrada fria, tendo sido o melhor evento deste inverno. Agora, em meados de Março, é mais provável a ciclogénese, que traria ventos fortes e muita precipitação. Mas não descartaria para já uma possível entrada fria.



os dois modelos têm estado a dividir entre si esse protagonismo na entrada porque ora o GFS mostra o que antes dava o ECM, ora trocam os papéis e neste caso estamos na corda bomba. Gostava muito de ver o que o que davam o GFS ontem com a entrada mais a oeste dando origem a uma pequena ciclogénese mas mantendo a depressão aqui a sudoeste de Sagres, cenário esse que é dado neste momento apenas no ECM embora essa pequena ciclogénese seja a oeste de Portugal !!


----------



## Albifriorento (8 Mar 2011 às 12:17)

Albifriorento disse:


> Bom.... Já estava todo contente com a previsão de neve a cotas de 300m . Mas parece que apenas vamos ter uma situação de inversão térmica nas primeiras horas do dia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E eis que as cotas de neve baixas regressam.... agora para os dias 15 e 16...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

7.2 mm de precipitação com uma cota de neve de 340m seria um dos maiores nevões já registados em Castelo Branco .... Seja o que Ele quiser  .

*EDITADO:*

Bom fui ao site do IM para tentar cruzar a informação.... E eles não estão a prever nada de especial para esses dias. (Talvez ainda não tenha sido actualizado.)





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Mar 2011 às 13:43)

Por aqui seria um nevão maior que 2006 de certeza. Cotas de neve abaixo dos 400m e mais de 11mm de neve. É pena é ser a tão longo prazo.







O IM também não prevê nada de jeito. O ECM anda em discordância com o GFS ou então ainda não o actualizaram


----------



## David sf (8 Mar 2011 às 14:04)

SpiderVV disse:


> Por aqui seria um nevão maior que 2006 de certeza. Cotas de neve abaixo dos 400m e mais de 11mm de neve. É pena é ser a tão longo prazo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O próprio GFS está em discordância consigo mesmo. A saída das 6z é uma saída isolada, mesmo no diagrama de ensembles é das mais frias. O ECM desde há vários dias que está consistentemente a apontar o frio para os Açores e com consequente ciclogénese no Atlântico, com vento de sul no continente. Mas não se esqueçam que são situações muito difíceis de modelar, em Novembro tudo apontava para a ciclogénese explosiva, a 72 horas todos os modelos e linhas de ensembles apontavam para tal e a 48h de distância mudou tudo. Desta vez acredito que vá dar para a ciclogénese, em Novembro a massa fria envolvia toda a Europa e era muito mais fria, tinha muito maior inércia e mais dificilmente interagia com o ar mais quente e humido tropical. Desta vez é apenas uma pequena língua fria disposta de norte para sul. A única maneira de termos entrada fria é esta ser de origem continental, de nordeste, para tal era necessário que o anticiclone se aproximasse muitíssimo, com mostra agora o GFS na run das 6z.


----------



## actioman (8 Mar 2011 às 15:39)

Convém não esquecer que a saída as 06h do GFS é a que normalmente dá mais predominância aos membros frios e por isso é tendencialmente inclinada para cenários de frio quando há várias hipóteses em aberto! 

Estaremos a meados de Março e a radiação solar já se vai notando. Como tal eu estou bastante céptico com essa entrada fria. Como já disse o David nesta saída o mesmo GFS vai em contra de si mesmo, senão vejam o seu ensamble:






A linha mais grossa preta é a que representa esta saída, a vermelha a média de todos os membros e a azul a run de controle. Como verão, e principalmente aos 850hPa, há ali uma divergência acentuada! 

Conclusão. É de ter em conta, mas não lhe dar muita importância.
Está a sair a run das 12h, garantidamente isto vai desaparecer!


----------



## Aurélio (8 Mar 2011 às 16:26)

Ora aí está a saltar a run das 12h do GFS completamente diferente das runs anteriores e dando a tal ciclogénese a sudoeste do Algarve !!
Vamos a ver se será para manter .... nas proximas runs !!


----------



## miguel (8 Mar 2011 às 16:29)

Aurélio disse:


> Ora aí está a saltar a run das 12h do GFS completamente diferente das runs anteriores e dando a tal ciclogénese a sudoeste do Algarve !!
> Vamos a ver se será para manter .... nas proximas runs !!



Este cenário que mostra o GFS das 12 é o que me parece o mais acertado e mais provável de ir acontecer! depressão a oeste e bastante chuva em especial no Centro e Sul


----------



## David sf (8 Mar 2011 às 16:54)

Mas de qualquer modo, atenção à possível entrada fria nos Açores, com possibilidade de temperatura de -3 e -30 a 850 hpa e 500 hpa, durante mais de 24 horas, que poderia deixar neve a cotas médias. Não sei, se algum açoriano me puder ajudar agradeço, se nos últimos tempos se registaram estas temperaturas alguma vez, e qual foi a cota de neve quando tal sucedeu.


----------



## actioman (8 Mar 2011 às 17:05)

David sf disse:


> Mas de qualquer modo, atenção à possível entrada fria nos Açores, com possibilidade de temperatura de -3 e -30 a 850 hpa e 500 hpa, durante mais de 24 horas, que poderia deixar neve a cotas médias. Não sei, se algum açoriano me puder ajudar agradeço, se nos últimos tempos se registaram estas temperaturas alguma vez, e qual foi a cota de neve quando tal sucedeu.



Convém não esquecer que está todo um oceano por ali como efeito amenizador, como tal as cotas não serão muito baixas.  Se fosse em Portugal Continental seria diferente...


----------



## David sf (8 Mar 2011 às 17:25)

actioman disse:


> Convém não esquecer que está todo um oceano por ali como efeito amenizador, como tal as cotas não serão muito baixas.  Se fosse em Portugal Continental seria diferente...



Pois, por isso é que eu pergunto se algum açoriano se lembra de casos semelhantes, para haver uma referência. Lembro-me há dois anos de ter nevado à cota 800 em São Miguel, e as temperaturas não serem tão baixas, mas não tenho mais referências. Se fosse no continente, com uma entrada de norte, eram cotas bastante baixas, mas também não se pode esquecer que os -30 a 500 hpa permitem uma boa convecção, o que poderá atenuar o efeito amenizador do oceano na cota de neve.


----------



## diogogrosso (8 Mar 2011 às 21:38)

Boa noite!

Que tempo acham que vai estar no domingo ? Queria ir à serra da estrela, mas pelas previsões dão queda de neve, é certo ?


----------



## Norther (9 Mar 2011 às 10:01)

diogogrosso disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Que tempo acham que vai estar no domingo ? Queria ir à serra da estrela, mas pelas previsões dão queda de neve, é certo ?




Pelo que os modelos dizem ate agora para domingo tudo indica isso, a cota de neve vai rondar os 1500 metros e mais para a tarde, vai seguindo pelo menos ate sexta, se fores leva correntes, eu vou fazer uma caminhada organizada em Manteigas ate as Penhas Douradas emgloba BTT e atletismo, perto 2000 pessoas, se quizeres fazer um pouco de desporto aparece.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Mar 2011 às 12:27)

Segundo o Hirlam a noite/madrugada de 5ª feira para 6ªfeira e durante todo o dia de 6ª feira promete ser bastante chuvoso no Algarve.

*5ªfeira 18h-00h*







*6ªfeira 00h-06h*






*6ªfeira 06h-12h*






*6ªfeira 12h-18h*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Mar 2011 às 16:43)

Com estas cotas de Neve http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfstxt.php?cidade=NORDESTE

Será que podemos ter alguma surpresa aqui para o Nordeste no proximo fim de semana ou não?


----------



## Aurélio (9 Mar 2011 às 16:45)

Eu acho que o Hirlam está sendo muito optimista  entre Quinta á tarde e Sexta á tarde .... 
Quanto é que isso dá prai entre 40 mm e 70 mm o que seria fantástico, em especial no litoral do Sotavento !!

Mas a minha aposta vai para aguaceiros e trovoadas na tarde de amanhã somente algures entre a Serra Algarvia e o Baixo Alentejo devido aos ventos de leste.
Na Sexta ainda estou um bocado inquieto, mas diria toda a região interior e um bocado de zona central (nada de litoral), em todo o território... mas pode surgir surpresas neste dia !!
No Sábado um dia de transição ... entre dois sistemas !!

Neste momento olhando á ultima actualização dos modelos respeitante á saida das 12h temos que o GFS e ECM mostraram finalmente uma saída que é neste momento em tudo idênticos ( GFS 12h = ECM 0h) !!

Mas de qualquer forma ainda tenho dúvidas onde vai cair a formação dessa depressão no Domingo e seu respectivo cavamento ...
Mais um dia e já saberemos exactamente onde cai, como cava e sua trajectoria ...
Mas começa a ficar interessante !!

Já agora o Hirlam manteve mais ao menos nesta saida das 12h o que estava referenciado...
O que se passa é que ele acha que se vai formar qualquer coisa mesmo a sul do Algarve entre Quinta á noite e Sexta de manhã vamos a ver ....!!
Sexta é daqueles dias olhando aos modelos em que eu acredito que tudo pode acontecer !!


----------



## Aurélio (9 Mar 2011 às 19:58)

Falei no "Diabo" e ele apareceu ... nesta run o ECM aniquilou aquela depressão,  de Domingo, esperemos que amanhã haja o seu retorno .... 
Como eu tinha dito anteriormente dependia muito de onde caia aquela depressão de Domingo e uma pequena diferença no seu deslocamento faz toda a diferença ...

Venha a proxima run que esta não prestou !!


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Mar 2011 às 02:22)

Afastados parecem continuar os cenários de "Março ,Marçagão ...à tarde Verão".
Isto não está nada mau...A eventualidade de  precipitações generalizadas volta
para mais alguns  dias,  ainda que inserida numa  circulação desfavorável.
As "depressões desprendidas" que normalmente vão lá mais para a Itália e os Balcãs,  têm agora preferido as nossas longitudes. Aí vem mais uma , cujos contornos estarão longe de descortinar...
Não nos podemos queixar ... E então a sul,  isto parece querer continuar num "fartar de vilanagem"...
Veremos...


----------



## stormy (10 Mar 2011 às 09:10)

Bons dias

Nos proximos 3 dias a cut-off que se tem establecido a SW deverá mover-se para E-NE ao interagir com um cavado que se estende desde a Islandia, progressivamente, até aos Açores.

O sistema dominante será o cavado pelo que a cut-off será totalmente absorvida, restando ainda assim o centro depressionario á superficie, cheio de ar subtropical e que terá uma grande importancia como já vos vou mostrar.

Primeiro uma carta do theta-e nos niveis baixos para a madrugada de Domingo ( bom indicador do tipo dse massas de ar á superficie):





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Nesta carta vemos uma depressão a NE da Grã bretanha á qual se associa uma crista de baixas pressões que se estende até ao N de Africa...a W no Atlantico a acção conjunta entre o AA e a zona depressionaria arrasta ar polar desde a Islandia.
Esta carta não evidencia, mas em altura, no local onde se está a propagar a massa de ar fria á supeficie, está um cavado bastante forte ( T500 nos -30 a -35), e é esse cavado ao interagir com o ar quente a leste ( que tem origem na depressão que esteve a SW da PI nestes passados dias) que vai criar bastante instabilidade.

Acontece que a posição do cavado e a sua interacção com o ar quente, para alem da posterior formação de uma crista anticiclonica no Mediterraneo central ( situação de bloqueio), fará com que a  região de frontogenese que se situa sobre portugal tenda a ficar estacionaria.

Portanto, durante o fim de semana e grande parte da proxima semana, com a presistencia da actividade convectiva e da divergencia em altura, teremos a formação de uma baixa sobre Portugal continenental, baixa essa que é continuamente alimentada por ar frio proveniente do cavado e do fluxo de N sobre o Atlantico e ar quente vindo de  SE.
Quanto ao cavado, nesse periodo gradualmente se isolará numa nova cut-off a W:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Resumindo...teremos bastante precipitação até dia 19, ficando o nosso territorio sob influencia continua do cavado e de uma depressão associada a uma região frontal estacionaria, num cenario que está a ficar muito consistente como dá para ver no ensemble ( Baixo Alentejo):





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mar 2011 às 09:13)

Já há muito tempo que não se via o anticiclone na Escandinávia, pelo menos que eu me lembre


----------



## Vince (10 Mar 2011 às 13:13)

Para esta tarde, possibilidade de trovoadas.
Dois modelos de mesoescala relativamente a precipitação:


*WRF (Meteogalicia)*







*ALADIN (IM)*


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Mar 2011 às 13:34)

Mário Barros disse:


> Já há muito tempo que não se via o anticiclone na Escandinávia, pelo menos que eu me lembre





Vince disse:


> Para esta tarde, possibilidade de trovoadas.
> Dois modelos de mesoescala relativamente a precipitação:




Há quase tanto tempo quanto o Vince não postava neste tópico...

Welcome back!

Desculpem o off-topic...


----------



## TaviraMan (10 Mar 2011 às 15:41)

Boas

Tive a ler a previsão do amigo Stormy como sempre faço, isto seria um grande evento de instabilidade duradouro!! E pelo que tenho notado a malta em geral acha que a atmosfera anda muito parada e que precisava de um abanão dos grandes... parece que vai mesmo abanar 

Desculpem o offtopic


----------



## Aurélio (10 Mar 2011 às 15:48)

stormy disse:


> Bons dias
> 
> Nos proximos 3 dias a cut-off que se tem establecido a SW deverá mover-se para E-NE ao interagir com um cavado que se estende desde a Islandia, progressivamente, até aos Açores.
> 
> ...




*Stormy * tu és fantástico pá, as tuas análises muito ciêntificas são uma preciosa ajuda para quem anda neste Forum, apesar de algumas vezes não perceber o que dizes, mas são sempre muito cientificas, detalhadas e consistentes !!
Consegues fazer uma análise permonorizada da leitura dos modelos !!
Abraço, 

PS: Não é dar graxa aos Stormy pois ele prefere muito mais que sejam as meninas a lhe darem graxa , mas como neste país apenas se gosta é de falar mal e criticar e nunca elogiar, eu não gosto de pertencer á maioria, e elogio quando tenho que elogiar, e critico quando tenho que criticar.

Desculpem o Off-Topic...


----------



## Aurélio (10 Mar 2011 às 16:01)

Em relação aos modelos bem posso dizer que o GFS e o ECM divergem por completo depois das 96h (Segunda Feira) sendo que o ECM indica o retorno do AA a influenciarmos , e o GFS indica a permanência de instabilidade em torno de Portugal durante quase a semana toda como referiu o Stormy !!

Além disso o GFS está sozinho e por isso é muito bonita a leitiura so Stormy mas o problema é que este modelo está sozinha, e acho muita estranha "as voltinhas" que essa depressão dá ....


----------



## vagas (10 Mar 2011 às 16:13)

Boas probabilidade de trovoadas para a minha zona existe alguma para hoje?

cumprimentos


----------



## Vince (10 Mar 2011 às 16:27)

Olhando para o satélite e dado que já são 16:20, não parece promissor. Quando vemos este tipo de convecção a desenvolver-se desde há umas horas, generalizada e fraca, costuma ser sinal de que o capping layer é fraco, demasiado fácil de romper, e a probabilidade de se gerar uma boa célula mais explosiva é assim mais reduzida. Mas ainda temos mais algumas horas de sol, a ver como corre o resto da tarde.


----------



## stormy (10 Mar 2011 às 19:50)

Aurélio disse:


> Em relação aos modelos bem posso dizer que o GFS e o ECM divergem por completo depois das 96h (Segunda Feira) sendo que o ECM indica o retorno do AA a influenciarmos , e o GFS indica a permanência de instabilidade em torno de Portugal durante quase a semana toda como referiu o Stormy !!
> 
> Além disso o GFS está sozinho e por isso é muito bonita a leitiura so Stormy mas o problema é que este modelo está sozinha, e acho muita estranha "as voltinhas" que essa depressão dá ....



O ECMWF nesta saida das 12z, tal como o ensemble das 00z, está a apontar para o cenario do GFS especialmente até dia 17.

Quanto á depressão andar "ás voltas"...não é de todo fora do comum...havendo em altura uma cut-off e á superficie uma região onde convergem duas massas de ar distintas, é normal haver locais onde se favoreça a convecção e, portanto, a formação de pequenos nucleos depressionarios.
Tais pequenos nucleos, por sua vez, criam regiões de convergencia nos niveis baixos e vão-se deslocando acompanhando essas regiões de maior actividade.


----------



## GTi (11 Mar 2011 às 22:26)

E será que amanha teremos chuva no protesto? lol


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mar 2011 às 22:36)

GTi disse:


> E será que amanha teremos chuva no protesto? lol



Em principio sim.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/off-topic/protesto-da-geracao-rasca-12-marco-5433.html#post269050


----------



## David sf (11 Mar 2011 às 22:39)

GTi disse:


> E será que amanha teremos chuva no protesto? lol



Eventualmente algum aguaceiro isolado, mas nada de muito relevante.


----------



## David sf (11 Mar 2011 às 23:05)

O centro das atenções está nos Açores nas próximas horas. Na noite de sábado para domingo as cotas podem baixar para valores históricos.











Vendo os perfis disponibilizados pelo Meteopt (excelente!), vê-se que a humidade a níveis baixos é reduzida, a temperatura a 850 hpa pode manter-se abaixo dos -2ºC durante 48 horas (no Nordeste), e abaixo dos -30ºC a 500 hpa durante 36 horas dessas 48.

Com um bom aguaceiro a cota pode baixar surpreendentemente. Neste dia nevou à cota 900 nas Flores (http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/neve-na-ilha-das-flores-acores-29-01-2009-a-3120.html).

Este foi o momento mais frio do evento:











Teoricamente muito mais favorável nevar a cotas mais baixas agora.

Vendo este tópico:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/eventos-meteorologicos/neve-nos-acores-cotas-medias-2932.html

4 Janeiro 1985











Dia com a mínima mais baixa, segundo o IM (2 de Janeiro de 1973):











Dia com a máxima mais baixa (20 de Fevereiro de 1972):











O último é o mais parecido, mas acho que nenhum se compara ao que está previsto. Alguém tem registo das cotas a 21 de Fevereiro de 1972?


----------



## David sf (11 Mar 2011 às 23:15)

Encontrei outro exemplo, o dia da Xynthia.











http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteor...anas-nos-proximos-dias-4262-4.html#post203706



Gerofil disse:


> A neve caiu na ilha do Pico até aos setecentos metros:
> 
> Foto-Reportagem da RTP Açores
> 
> ...






Gerofil disse:


> O Correio da Manhã (pág. 5) tem hoje uma fotografia da Serra da Barrosa, com vista para a Lagoa do Fogo (S. Miguel), quase toda coberta de neve.


----------



## seqmad (12 Mar 2011 às 01:08)

Boas,
Gostava de saber se acham que se vai confirmar a tendência do meteograma para Domingo, na zona da Serra da Estrela, bastante diferente do dia anterior, e que refere agora mais de 20mm de precipitação no período 9-15h, e cota de neve entre 1200 a 1400 mts. É que eu vou estar por lá este fs e isso já me está a preocupar um pouco... Gostava de ver nevar, que para nós malta de Lisboa é impossível, mas sem exageros... Bom, se não voltar domingo à noite é porque fiquei lá atolado...


----------



## David sf (12 Mar 2011 às 10:20)

Vamos ver no que isto dá. Há vários modelos a colocar uma depressão muito cavada junto às nossas costas:































Outros nem tanto:


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Mar 2011 às 17:59)

Já que o Inverno está a findar daqui a uns dias (pelo menos em termos de calendário), vou começar as previsões pela análise da possibilidade da ocorrência de precipitação...

Segundo o GFS e o ECMWF (parecem estar consonantes desta vez) um cavado que se situa a oeste de Portugal irá até 3ªa feira bafejar o Continente de uma forma geral, com ocorrência de aguaceiros espalhados pelos quatro cantos...
Na Terça e na Quarta-Feira haverá uma diminuição da frequência dos aguaceiros, até que na 5a parece voltar o tempo seco...

De uma forma geral, o GFS depois da passagem deste cavado ao longo da Península Ibérica de oeste para leste até a esta 4ª feira, prevê que o AA apareça mas com algum receio...deslocando-se até às Ilhas Britânica e depois a mais de 200h estende-se de uma forma que sinceramente não me lembro de ver...paralelamente desde oeste da Irlanda até à Europa Central...
A previsão é, por isso, depois desta ligeira instabilidade que se faz sentir...surgir duas semana de bom tempo...com céu limpo por todo o país e temperaturas bem amenas...estamos então às portas da Primavera...não será de espantar...


----------



## beachboy30 (12 Mar 2011 às 19:13)

De facto ainda falta algum tempo mas tanto o ECMWF como o GFS parecem querer modelar um "super-bloqueio" a partir de Sábado da próxima semana, com uma corrente de E. Nesta altura do ano, essa corrente de leste já fará as temperaturas subirem para máximas bastante agradáveis . Espera-se um fim de semana de praia, se a tendência se mantiver... 

Antes disso, a semana vai ser algo instável e húmida...


----------



## Mjhb (12 Mar 2011 às 20:37)

Malta, segunda na minha escola vai haver a grande celebração do dia do Pi(número irracional), com o maior pi humano, e um piquenique. Gostava de ter uma perspectiva geral.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Mar 2011 às 22:32)

se as previsões do instituto de meteorologia espanhol se concretizarem, vamos ter muita muita chuva no sul, vamos ver se desta vez não nos desiludi-mos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Mar 2011 às 22:34)

O Modelo Hirlam coloca bastante precipitação para o Algarve:

*Domingo 6h-12h*






*Domingo 12h-18h*






*Domingo 18h-00h*






*2ªfeira 00h-06h*






*2ªfeira 06h-12h*


----------



## Rainy (13 Mar 2011 às 13:03)

Bem pelos modelos a chuva vai passar toda ao lado de Lix


----------



## Rainy (13 Mar 2011 às 17:37)

E não me pareçe que venha-mos a ter muita chuva, talvez com sorte Segunda mas depois é mais nuvens


----------



## Jota 21 (14 Mar 2011 às 14:20)

A partir de amanhã, Primavera para ficar? Sol para atenuar o clima pessimista do país? Os modelos acompanham esta ideia pelo que percebo... Porreiro, pá


----------



## Norther (14 Mar 2011 às 14:49)

Jota 21 disse:


> A partir de amanhã, Primavera para ficar? Sol para atenuar o clima pessimista do país? Os modelos acompanham esta ideia pelo que percebo... Porreiro, pá



vem ai uns belos dias de sol mas gostava que isto acontecese antes de vir mesmo a primavera 





[URL=http://img859.imageshack.us/i/gfs1336.png/]


----------



## Jota 21 (14 Mar 2011 às 17:35)

Norther disse:


> vem ai uns belos dias de sol mas gostava que isto acontecese antes de vir mesmo a primavera
> 
> 
> Norther disse:
> ...


----------



## nimboestrato (14 Mar 2011 às 19:04)

[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

O S.Pedro faz-se hoje ao mar à pesca do sol e do azul.
Amanhã coloca as redes para na quarta as trazer, espera ele,
carregadinhas de um e de outro.
Quinta-feira, da lota sairá a distribuição para a população em geral.
Diz quem sabe deste tipo de pesca ( quase todos os modelos) que a safra será suficiente para alimentar o País para vários dias...
Veremos...


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2011 às 12:32)

Hoje a depressão vai-se embora, no entanto as nuvens irão manter-se por mais algum tempo.


----------



## Norther (16 Mar 2011 às 13:09)

vamos ter ai uns dias de sol pelo menos ate domingo e boas temperaturas


----------



## ALV72 (16 Mar 2011 às 16:59)

Era bom que não , se não lá se ía o Rali de Portugal com pó !!
Joao





Norther disse:


> vem ai uns belos dias de sol mas gostava que isto acontecese antes de vir mesmo a primavera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stormy (16 Mar 2011 às 18:38)

Analisando a carta do geopotencial medio/SLP dos ensembles do GFS:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Podemos ver que uma forte crista anticiclonica deverá afectar a Europa W/SW durante um longo periodo a partir de dia 19...tal facto aliado ao estableimento de uma região anticiclonica á superficie na Europa ( fruto da crista e da establidade da massa de ar frio continental), deverá levar á gradual entrada de massas de ar quente procedentes de sul sobre a PI.

Saliento outros dois factores...um cavado semi permanente no E/SE Europeu, que deverá injectar ar frio nessas regiões inseridas no fluxo de N/NW...e outro cavado na zona dos Açores que vai evoluindo para leste até se isolar perto da Madeira.

Teremos um fim de semana de bom tempo, com temperaturas que localmente chegarão aos 25º na bacia do Tejo-Sado, na bacia do Guadiana e no barrocal Algarvio...com um fluxo de E.
Para o a proxima semana, a aproximação do cavado em altura e a possivel formação de uma cut-off poderão aumentar a instabilidade potencial...podendo-se instaurar um periodo de alguns dias da caracteristica convecção de base diurna ( entre 2f dia 21 e talvez o outro fim de semana).

Nesse periodo, entre dia 21 e dia 27-28, teremos a cut-off a SW-S progredindo para leste sob a influencia do cavado na Europa SE...tal poderá trazer não só convecção diurna no interior como tambem alguma actividade mais generalizada em toda a região centro e sul...dadas as boas condições que se esperam.

A minha ideia é que a partir de dia 27 haja uma mudança, com o AA a deslocar-se para W/SW.
Em principio não teremos mais nenhum evento significativo neste mês...que acabará com  temperaturas um pouco abaixo da média e precipitação dentro ou acima da média ( abaixo a norte e acima a sul)...um pouco como já tinha antecipado


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mar 2011 às 23:10)

Vamos ter um resto de semana e fim de semana para tirar o mofo das t-shirts.

Dias "quentes" e noites frias.


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Mar 2011 às 03:25)

[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Abrem amanhã as bilheteiras para o magnífico espectáculo que o sol e o azul
prepararam para esta nova temporada.
O evento que conta na sua montagem com centenas de trabalhadores
e dezenas de TIR com material de apoio, estará em cena para os próximos dias, 
não estando descartada a hipótese de prolongamento dos concertos caso a adesão assim o justifique.
O custo do bilhete de ingresso varia consoante o lugar e os dias.
Há descontos para quem comprar o livre trânsito para todos os dias.






[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Para os sócios ( todos os membros do METEOPT ) a entrada é livre...


----------



## AnDré (18 Mar 2011 às 19:10)

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, subida da temperatura e vento fraco predominando de leste.
É o estado do tempo previsto para o último fim-de-semana de inverno/inicio da primavera, que resulta da deslocação do anticiclone para norte da Península Ibérica, arrastando para o continente uma massa de ar seco.






Assim e durante o fim-de-semana teremos sol e temperaturas máximas acima dos 20ºC em grande parte do continente.







No entanto, durante a noite, é esperado um acentuado arrefecimento nocturno.






Resumindo, teremos então um fim-de-semana convidativo a passeios ao ar livre, e óptimas condições para se poder ver a Super Lua de 19 Março 2011.


----------



## trovoadas (21 Mar 2011 às 22:37)

Boa noite!

Gostava de ter uma análise científica do que se passará nos próximos dias a nível meteorológico. Parece que iremos ter alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas...estranho quando à alguns dias so se vislumbrava tempo bom e seco pelo menos durante mais uma semana.
O que está na origem disto?


----------



## stormy (21 Mar 2011 às 22:59)

Boas tardes
Espero trazer boas noticias, pessoal

Observando esta carta da media do ensemble do GFS, com o traço azul a representar uma aproximação da posição do jet:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Podemos concluir que em altura estaremos sob a influencia de um cavado, que a partir de 4f se isolará numa cut-off a W.
Á medida que a cut-off se desenvolve esta conecta-se a um cavado associado a uma depressão a NW dos Açores, formando-se uma crista na região do mediterraneo ocidental.

Em altura temos condições muito interessantes...frio, divergencia e um fluxo de moderada intensidade.
Á superficie o anticiclone está a N/NE numa zona afectada por uma crista em altura e por uma invasão de ar frio na Europa...portanto uma região muito estavel ( situação de bloqueio)....a posição do anticiclone é tal que seremos afectados por um regime de ventos de SE e ficaremos na confluencia entre uma massa de ar quente africana e uma massa de ar quente de origem subtropical atlantica.

Resumindo...a sinoptica prevista é favoravel á ocorrencia de instabilidade...bastante já que estaremos influenciados pela cut-off ( e em geral boas condições dinamicas em altura) pelo menos até dia 27...e nesse periodo tambem seremos continuadamente bafejados por sucessivas entradas de ar bastante tepido e relativamente humido ( elevada temperatura potencial) vindo do quadrante sul... 



No longo prazo...espero um periodo mais estavel entre dia 28 de março e inicios de abril, com o AA aqui a W/SW...temperaturas dentro da média e tempo seco.
A partir de dia 5 vejo possibilidades do establecimento de um fluxo zonal...que trará tempo ameno e talvez alguma chuva a norte, mas que será rapidamente seguido pela formação de um cavado de NW que trará novo periodo instavel e fresco.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mar 2011 às 12:38)

Estas pancas de interpretações automáticas se acertassem sempre é que era bom, chuva hoje ? aqui ? Oh oh


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mar 2011 às 18:42)

Mário Barros disse:


> Estas pancas de interpretações automáticas se acertassem sempre é que era bom, chuva hoje ? aqui ? Oh oh



Acertou, choveu, isto ocorre para aí uma ou duas vezes por ano (situações convectivas)


----------



## stormy (24 Mar 2011 às 10:35)

Bons dias

Até 2f continuaremos sob influencia de uma cut-off com expressão á superficie, localizada a NW da Galiza e movimentan do-se para E-NE lançando sobre o norte e o centro do territorio algumas linhas de instabilidade/preturbações frontais...a sul tudo o que houver será na base do (pouco) aquecimento diurno.

Teremos temperaturas amenas e um fluxo de NW-W...

A partir de dia 29...mudança de padrão..
Mudança que curiosamente será para um padrão que eu espero que seja o "rei" do periodo Maio-Agosto...

Como sabem nestas altura de transição costuma haver toda uma mistura de padrões que fazem a mudança do padrão establecido no Inverno para aquele que virá no Verão...dai por vezes haver periodos quentes em que se vai esboçando o padrão de verão e outros frios em que o padrão de inverno consegue maior expressão..

Deixo aqui os mapas de anomalia geopotencial entre o dia 28/mar e 6/abr:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

E o ensemble para Lisboa:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Dá para ver não é?
Se esta "amostra" do tipo de padrão que espero para o verão já faz isos 15 em lisboa nos inicios de abril...imaginem quando for mesmo verão

*RESUMINDO:*

Até dia 28 tempo ameno e instavel, mais no norte e centro.

Entre dia 29 e dia 5-8abr a entrada da dorsal vinda de SW, com o AA a NW/N numa situação capaz de gerar os primeiros dias de verão do ano ( minimas de 15º e maxs nos 25-30º com uma fluxo de N/NE
Tambem acho possivel nesse periodo alguma actividade convectiva no interior N e centro...dependendo do quão vai a temp subir e da posição das perturbações do jet..

E se o inicio de abril pode bater records de calor..o mesmo não se aplica ao resto do mês...a meu ver retornará um padrão mais instavel, o que tambem é porreiro


----------



## ecobcg (26 Mar 2011 às 09:26)

Já repararam nas modificações do IM ao nível da sua previsão descritiva?
fazem agora previsões específicas para as regiões da Grande Lisboa e Grande Porto.



> Previsão para Sábado, 26 de Março de 2011
> 
> Céu geralmente muito nublado.
> Períodos de chuva, em especial a partir da tarde
> ...


http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaodescritiva/index.jsp

*Regiões de referência utilizadas na Previsão - Continente*


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Mar 2011 às 09:48)

Boas!
Também reparei nisso, e até acho uma boa ideia, dada a população que vive nessas áreas, cerca de metade do país, embora climaticamente não sejam particularmente diferentes das áreas adjacentes...

Mas assim, muita malta de Lisboa que fica meio indecisa entre o Sul e o Centro como referência para a previsão do tempo, fica com a papinha toda feita...


----------



## actioman (26 Mar 2011 às 10:22)

ecobcg disse:


> Já repararam nas modificações do IM ao nível da sua previsão descritiva?
> fazem agora previsões específicas para as regiões da Grande Lisboa e Grande Porto.
> 
> 
> ...



Enfim, nada que me espante... antes sim indigna. 

Num país minúsculo, mas tremendamente macrocéfalo é o habitual. E não se esqueçam que a mentalidade é o espelho real de um país.  Por isso não esperem grandes melhorias. O "egoísmo" típico das regiões que não fazem parte da "paisagem nacional" (leia-se Lisboa e Porto) esta bem vivo e isso nota-se por todos os lados... De onde são os chamados "grandes do futebol"?, que enorme percentagem de tempo perdem os blocos noticiosos com _ninharias_ em Lisboa e no Porto? 
Depois claro o estado dá estes belos exemplos de igualdade e que há sempre 2 (a capital do país e _capital do norte_, como muitos gostam de lhe chamar) que são mais iguais que os outros...

Claro virão os justificadores: "e porque estas regiões têm praticamente 50% da população nacional", "o interior tem é inveja", "que lutem também por um lugar ao Sol", etc...

Com toda esta atenção e destaque, cada vez mais se acentuarão as tais assimetrias e claro se já são cidades caóticas em diversos horários e épocas do anos, pior será. Uma vez que continuam a fazer passar bem clara a mensagem: "Aqui é que é bom, aqui há de tudo. E se não saíres da tua terrinha viverás na parolice total, esquecido e atrasado a todos os níveis"

Como sempre o referi, só estamos na Europa geograficamente, porque em praticamente tudo o resto somos claramente de outro continente...

Ainda bem que aqui o nosso fórum foi do contra e pelo menos este, nasceu na província, no Portugal profundo. 

Pode ser também este o caminho que o IM venha a seguir (não entendo é porque já não o fez neste momento) e apareçam as tão esperadas previsões distritais (mas que não sejam focadas na capital de distrito apenas!!!)...

Perdão pelo off-topic mas tinha de ser 

Olhando para o GFS e ECM, as coisas realmente parecem estar complicadas ao nível de um _quase-Verão_ antecipado .
Começa a chegar o período do ano que muitos de nós desgostamos por completo. Calor, Sol em demasia e suor...


----------



## VILA REAL (26 Mar 2011 às 10:46)

actioman... subscrevo totalmente o teu off-topic. Poderia acrescentar muitas outras coisas mas prefiro recorrer ao Eça que já escrevia que no seu tempo parlos e atrasados eram os que conheciam o mundo até ao Marrare (onde se comia um bom bife em Lisboa) e não os que viviam no interior pois estes conheciam o interior e a cidade ao passo que os outros só conheciam a cidade.


----------



## David sf (26 Mar 2011 às 10:55)

actioman disse:


> Enfim, nada que me espante... antes sim indigna.
> 
> Num país minúsculo, mas tremendamente macrocéfalo é o habitual. E não se esqueçam que a mentalidade é o espelho real de um país.  Por isso não esperem grandes melhorias. O "egoísmo" típico das regiões que não fazem parte da "paisagem nacional" (leia-se Lisboa e Porto) esta bem vivo e isso nota-se por todos os lados... De onde são os chamados "grandes do futebol"?, que enorme percentagem de tempo perdem os blocos noticiosos com _ninharias_ em Lisboa e no Porto?
> Depois claro o estado dá estes belos exemplos de igualdade e que há sempre 2 (a capital do país e _capital do norte_, como muitos gostam de lhe chamar) que são mais iguais que os outros...
> ...



É uma boa ideia a divisão clara das regiões. Acho que o sul deveria estar mais dividido, metade do país está dentro desta região, e não se pode comparar climaticamente Castelo Branco com Faro. Devia dividir-se os distritos de Castelo Branco, Portalegre e Santarém e a parte do distrito de Lisboa que sobra em centro-sul e os restantes em sul.

De resto não me faz mossa que o Grande Porto e a Grande Lisboa estejam separados, acho é que é informação redundante, uma vez que para o Porto não dirá nada de diferente do que diz para o norte, e em Lisboa não dirá nada de muito diferente do que diz para o centro.



actioman disse:


> Olhando para o GFS e ECM, as coisas realmente parecem estar complicadas ao nível de um _quase-Verão_ antecipado .
> Começa a chegar o período do ano que muitos de nós desgostamos por completo. Calor, Sol em demasia e suor...



O espírito é: já só faltam 6 meses para acabar o verão. De qualquer modo, parece-me que vamos ter um Abril convectivo, com a passagem de vários cavados e formação de cut-offs, pelo menos é o que os dois melhores modelos começam a intuir para o início do próximo mês:


----------



## stormy (26 Mar 2011 às 23:51)

David sf disse:


> O espírito é: já só faltam 6 meses para acabar o verão. De qualquer modo, parece-me que vamos ter um Abril convectivo, com a passagem de vários cavados e formação de cut-offs, pelo menos é o que os dois melhores modelos começam a intuir para o início do próximo mês:



Sou da mesma opinião
Teremos um mês activo, mas duvido que seja quente...
No eventual caso do mês se revelar mais quente do que eu suponho tambem não se perde nada... é só mais potencial energético disponivel para a convecção


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Mar 2011 às 13:40)

Não querendo alimentar muito o off-topic, gostava apenas de dizer que sendo "Portuense" compreendo o espírito daqueles que não pertencem aos dois maiores centro populacionais do país...no entanto seria de esperar esta tendência infeliz do Instituto de Meteorologia...
Pudesse ir e dividia o meu tempo entre o Grande Porto e o modesto prazer beirão no meu caso...

Após o "banho" que foi o dia de ontem, segundo o GFS o dia de hoje não renderá grandes acumulações...
Já no dia de amanhã, a tarde poderá ser animada a norte e no centro com alguma acumulação...por aqui rondará os 10-12mm...
Daí para a frente pelos menos até às 200h (4 de Abril) não será de esperar que o ditado popular se confirme ( _[Abril, águas mil.../I]
Assim sendo, a instabilidade dos últimos dias será quebrada pela subida do AA até mais perto de nós e depois até um pouco mais a este...
De instabilidade só mais lá para o dia 3 de Abril, uma pequena depressão que descerá afunilada entre os Açores e o Continente, mas ao que tudo indica a nossa protecção anti-ciclónica será suficiente para a conter...
Já aqui foi falado da subida da temperatura, talvez acima do esperado em relação à época do ano, mas pelo que os modelos me deixam transparecer a temperatura em altitude subirá quase 10ºC, será preponderante na máxima diária que nos primeiros dias de Abril aqui pelo norte aproximar-se à dos 25ºC...o que já não foi novidade em Março..._


----------



## Jota 21 (28 Mar 2011 às 11:12)

Não me levem a mal mas nos dias de hoje penso que já não se justificam complexos de inferioridade de quem vive no interior em relação aos grandes centros. Não me mete impressão esta divisão feita pelo IM. Com já aqui foi dito na grande Lisboa e no Grande Porto vive metade da população portuguesa. Eu vivo na Grande Lisboa mas em igualdade de situações a nível de emprego, habitação e ensino para o meu filho, preferia viver longe daqui. 

 Quanto ao tempo para os próximos tempos (redundância) é bom que venha calor e tempo seco. Também faz parte das situações meteorológicas...


----------



## Aurélio (28 Mar 2011 às 17:15)

Jota 21 disse:


> Não me levem a mal mas nos dias de hoje penso que já não se justificam complexos de inferioridade de quem vive no interior em relação aos grandes centros. Não me mete impressão esta divisão feita pelo IM. Com já aqui foi dito na grande Lisboa e no Grande Porto vive metade da população portuguesa. Eu vivo na Grande Lisboa mas em igualdade de situações a nível de emprego, habitação e ensino para o meu filho, preferia viver longe daqui.
> 
> Quanto ao tempo para os próximos tempos (redundância) é bom que venha calor e tempo seco. Também faz parte das situações meteorológicas...



Por aqui já chegou o tempo seco, ainda não chegou é o calor, mas não deverá tardar muito !!
Fiquem bem


----------



## stormy (29 Mar 2011 às 14:29)

Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Abril 2011


----------

